# Now, this is the way to cut veneer !



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

I learned something else this evening. I was under the impression a razor blade and/or knife was used


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

what a wonderful saw, and the guy using it sure has a golden arizona tan…wow..but what i really want to know is who won the race….and are there any pictures or video from this weekend..yo hoho…blow the man down…....


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice saw. It reminds me of an Ulu knife from Alaska….................Jim


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*I am rapidly becoming a fan of Tools for Working Wood and the Gramercy line of specialty tools. This review is about the French style veneer saw but if you look closely, you will see their superb holdfasts being used as well.*

I thought you did that a LONG time ago…

You either made them or bought them…

You're doing GREAT however way you've decided to do it…

I think you could've made a veneer cutter though… but, I don't know anything about it… LOL

Thank you.


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

Ok Paul…you just sold me! Fathers Day is coming up!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

OK Grizz, It's off topic but this one's for you. Relaxing after the race. The 65 foot schooner won (again).


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Beautiful tool Paul. I like the idea that it registers on the fence for more accurate cutting. It would wind up costing me $200 at least to get it to Norway, so probably not for me. I'm glad to see that you are enjoying your boat. Skål!


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Cheers Paul, and thanks for the info about the saw


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Great review, Paul. That saw is on my list. Now, to get Phyllis to agree. 
BTW, did you bring any veneer back from Tucson?
And, your picture sure brings back some wonderful memories. Thanks.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

very interesting tooth pattern on that saw.


----------



## renthal (May 11, 2007)

Had this for some time. Like it too. The gorilla blade is great for shop sawn stuff.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

what a grand picture Paul….im smiling with you, thank you for a wonderful picture….friendship looks good with its captain on board…


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Paul, are these chisel cut teeth or is there a bevel or two, and is this the case with all models? What's your sharpening technique for them (eventually)?
It would seem that your fence is so high that you couldn't rock it completely without interfering with your grip. Hard to tell from the photos.
gene


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Here's a short video showing the rocking cut.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Gene*, There's more info here including pics of the teeth. Yes they have bevels and cut with a knife like edge. .... almost no kerf.

I'll let someone else who knows how do the sharpening.

*Other Gene*, Yes I brought some back both from Bill and some I bought there.
Good memories for me too. ...


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Paul you should use a wood or rubber mallet on your hold fasts, if not they soon will be ruined by the steel hammer.
I have used a very similar saw back home in France.
They have no set at all but bevel and they work wonderfully well for veneer.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Bert*, Thanks for the comment. I never thought of damaging forged steel with a steel hammer so I called tech support at Gramercy Tools and they agreed that I was unlikely to do any damage. If they were cast, I would never use a steel hammer. I do thank you for your concern and it probably isn't the best practice.

*James*, For cutting single thin veneers the advantage may not show up but where it does is when I am trimming stacks of veneers, sometimes very hard woods, to make packets for marquetry. I may be cutting several layers of macassar ebony or purpleheart on all four sides with a total of a up to a quarter inch. That would be very slow with a knife and is really easy with a good saw like this one.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

One of the best and most thorough reviews I've seen so far on LJs : ) 
Great job and the in-use video was also very helpful : ) 
Thank you !


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for the review. I bought the two cherries veneer saw and I can't say that I like it all that much. It is very difficult to do a rocking cut with it (for me anyway)


----------



## HarveyDunn (Aug 29, 2013)

I need to cut a bunch of 1/16" veneer. Any thought on whether this is the right saw for that, or whether I'd be better off with the larger one?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Absolutely get the "King Kong" model. I have it as well now and it works much better on thick veneer.
The nice thing is that for the additional price of the blade only you can have both. The King Kong leaves a little rougher edge on thin veneer, the French style lighter one is much better but the KK really comes into it's own in 1/16" veneer.


----------

